# Asepsis (Suppression des DS_Store)



## JeanMiBibi (22 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous,

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous utilisent ou ont déjà utilisé Asepsis pour supprimer les DS_Store?
http://asepsis.binaryage.com/

Est-ce qu'on doit lancer le programme pour qu'il supprime tous les DS_Store ou alors est-il intégré au finder pour ne plus en créer? Transparent pour l'utilisateur?

J'avais vu cette solution pour ne plus créer de DS_Store sur les périphériques réseaux :
https://goddess-gate.com/dc2/index.php/post/97

Seulement étant donné que c'est sur les périphériques réseaux seulement est-ce qu'un périphérique externe raccordé avec usb ou thunderbolt par exemple est compris dans cette catégorie?

Bonne soirée!


----------



## fanougym (22 Novembre 2012)

Salut, 

j'utilise cleanmydrive, qui fonctionne très bien.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Novembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> j'utilise cleanmydrive, qui fonctionne très bien.



Ca parait être exactement ce qu'il me faut, avoir ces fichiers sur ma partition mac ne me dérange pas (on ne les voit pas), mais je ne veux pas polluer les périphériques externes partagé avec des amis.

Quand à l'option à activer https://goddess-gate.com/dc2/index.php/post/97
Est-ce que tu sais si après on a besoin de cleaner les périphériques externes branchés ou par défaut le système ne vas pas créer de DS_Store.


----------



## fanougym (22 Novembre 2012)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> Quand à l'option à activer https://goddess-gate.com/dc2/index.php/post/97
> Est-ce que tu sais si après on a besoin de cleaner les périphériques externes branchés ou par défaut le système ne vas pas créer de DS_Store.



Les DS_Store sont toujours crées, mais ils sont automatiquement effacés par cleanmydrive au moment de l'éjection.
Si le besoin est récurent, tu peux le lancer au démarrage.


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Novembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Les DS_Store sont toujours crées, mais ils sont automatiquement effacés par cleanmydrive au moment de l'éjection.
> Si le besoin est récurent, tu peux le lancer au démarrage.



Ah il y a donc une option pour que l'appli le fasse automatiquement et pas que j'ai besoin de le faire "à la main", pas mal!

Dans le même genre quand on zip un fichier avec l'utilitaire mac on retrouve un dossier inutile sur les autres OS (__MACOSX je crois), y'a t-il un utilitaire de compression fait pour éviter de créer ou zipper ce dossier? 

je crois avoir trouvé http://www.yellowmug.com/yemuzip/ mais pas sûr que ça fasse le taff.


----------



## fanougym (22 Novembre 2012)

JeanMiBibi a dit:


> je crois avoir trouvé http://www.yellowmug.com/yemuzip/ mais pas sûr que ça fasse le taff.



tu testes et tu nous fais un retour ?


----------



## JeanMiBibi (22 Novembre 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> tu testes et tu nous fais un retour ?



Pas encore reçu mon mac mais après oui  J'essaye juste de me renseigner avant en fait.


Ben pendant qu'on est dans les "renseignements", merci de noter que les utilitaires dont il est question ici sont ceux d'usage général, les utilitaires "système", c'est soit dans "Mac OS X s'ils sont d'origine Apple, soit dans son sous-forum "Customisation" pour ceux d'autres provenance. On déménage.


----------

